# apache doesn't start and no errors at all

## remix

i can't see why apache2 won't start:

```
 # /etc/init.d/apache2 start

 * Starting apache2 ...                                                   [ !! ]
```

```
# /etc/init.d/apache2 configtest

 * Checking Apache Configuration ...                                      [ ok ]
```

```
# cat /var/log/apache2/startuperror.log

Syntax OK
```

thats all i get... is there anywhere else i can find out whats wrong?

i read both http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/apache-upgrading.xml and http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/php/php-upgrading.xml

and i've changed my configs the way the guides suggested... 

any ideas?

----------

## nielchiano

I usualy check /var/log/apache/error in these cases. (I'm not sure if this is the default filename, I have my own log-scheme, but it should be close)

----------

## remix

 *nielchiano wrote:*   

> I usualy check /var/log/apache/error in these cases. (I'm not sure if this is the default filename, I have my own log-scheme, but it should be close)

 

i have a /var/log/apache2/error_log but the last entry is in 2/06 when the server was last functional. it reports nothing of my failed startup attempts

----------

## nielchiano

you could try to start apache manualy, not using any /etc/init.d scripts.

you can use the -e and -X option (see man apache2) to get more logging

----------

## remix

#apache2 -e info -X

ps doesn't show apache, and the startup_error_log is still "Syntax OK"

----------

## magic919

Best emerge strace and give that a try.

----------

## remix

execve("/usr/sbin/apache2", ["apache2", "-e", "info", "-X"], [/* 40 vars */]) = 0

uname({sys="Linux", node="RemixServer1", ...}) = 0

brk(0)                                  = 0x80067000

access("/etc/ld.so.preload", R_OK)      = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/etc/ld.so.cache", O_RDONLY)      = 3

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=47959, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 47959, PROT_READ, MAP_PRIVATE, 3, 0) = 0xb7f2c000

close(3)                                = 0

*snip*

open("/usr/lib/apache2/modules/mod_mime_magic.so", O_RDONLY) = 4

read(4, "\177ELF\1\1\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0\3\0\1\0\0\0\360\20"..., 512) = 512

fstat64(4, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=26660, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 29276, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_DENYWRITE, 4, 0) = 0xb7a2b000

mmap2(0xb7a31000, 8192, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 4, 0x5) = 0xb7a31000

close(4)                                = 0

open("/usr/lib/apache2/modules/mod_cern_meta.so", O_RDONLY) = 4

read(4, "\177ELF\1\1\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0\3\0\1\0\0\0\260\n\0"..., 512) = 512

fstat64(4, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=9764, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 12380, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_DENYWRITE, 4, 0) = 0xb7a27000

mmap2(0xb7a29000, 8192, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 4, 0x1) = 0xb7a29000

close(4)                                = 0

open("/usr/lib/apache2/modules/mod_expires.so", O_RDONLY) = 4

read(4, "\177ELF\1\1\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0\3\0\1\0\0\0@\f\0\000"..., 512) = 512

fstat64(4, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=13980, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 12380, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_DENYWRITE, 4, 0) = 0xb7a23000

mmap2(0xb7a25000, 8192, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 4, 0x2) = 0xb7a25000

close(4)                                = 0

brk(0x800cb000)                         = 0x800cb000

open("/usr/lib/apache2/modules/mod_headers.so", O_RDONLY) = 4

read(4, "\177ELF\1\1\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0\3\0\1\0\0\0\360\r\0"..., 512) = 512

fstat64(4, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=13860, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 16480, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_DENYWRITE, 4, 0) = 0xb7a1e000

mmap2(0xb7a21000, 8192, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 4, 0x2) = 0xb7a21000

close(4)                                = 0

open("/usr/lib/apache2/modules/mod_usertrack.so", O_RDONLY) = 4

read(4, "\177ELF\1\1\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0\3\0\1\0\0\0\240\v\0"..., 512) = 512

fstat64(4, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=13860, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 12380, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_DENYWRITE, 4, 0) = 0xb7a1a000

mmap2(0xb7a1c000, 8192, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 4, 0x2) = 0xb7a1c000

close(4)                                = 0

open("/usr/lib/apache2/modules/mod_unique_id.so", O_RDONLY) = 4

read(4, "\177ELF\1\1\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0\3\0\1\0\0\0\260\10"..., 512) = 512

fstat64(4, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=9900, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 12428, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_DENYWRITE, 4, 0) = 0xb7a16000

mmap2(0xb7a18000, 8192, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 4, 0x1) = 0xb7a18000

close(4)                                = 0

mprotect(0xb7a18000, 4096, PROT_READ)   = 0

open("/usr/lib/apache2/modules/mod_setenvif.so", O_RDONLY) = 4

read(4, "\177ELF\1\1\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0\3\0\1\0\0\0P\v\0\000"..., 512) = 512

fstat64(4, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=13860, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 12380, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_DENYWRITE, 4, 0) = 0xb7a12000

mmap2(0xb7a14000, 8192, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 4, 0x2) = 0xb7a14000

close(4)                                = 0

open("/usr/lib/apache2/modules/mod_proxy.so", O_RDONLY) = 4

read(4, "\177ELF\1\1\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0\3\0\1\0\0\0\240#\0"..., 512) = 512

fstat64(4, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=42600, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 45164, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_DENYWRITE, 4, 0) = 0xb7a06000

mmap2(0xb7a10000, 8192, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 4, 0x9) = 0xb7a10000

close(4)                                = 0

open("/usr/lib/apache2/modules/mod_proxy_connect.so", O_RDONLY) = 4

read(4, "\177ELF\1\1\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0\3\0\1\0\0\0\240\n\0"..., 512) = 512

fstat64(4, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=9708, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 12380, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_DENYWRITE, 4, 0) = 0xb7a02000

mmap2(0xb7a04000, 8192, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 4, 0x1) = 0xb7a04000

close(4)                                = 0

mprotect(0xb7a04000, 4096, PROT_READ)   = 0

open("/usr/lib/apache2/modules/mod_proxy_ftp.so", O_RDONLY) = 4

read(4, "\177ELF\1\1\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0\3\0\1\0\0\0p\32\0\000"..., 512) = 512

fstat64(4, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=34284, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 36956, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_DENYWRITE, 4, 0) = 0xb79f8000

mmap2(0xb7a00000, 8192, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 4, 0x7) = 0xb7a00000

close(4)                                = 0

mprotect(0xb7a00000, 4096, PROT_READ)   = 0

open("/usr/lib/apache2/modules/mod_proxy_http.so", O_RDONLY) = 4

read(4, "\177ELF\1\1\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0\3\0\1\0\0\0\260\31"..., 512) = 512

fstat64(4, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=30188, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 32860, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_DENYWRITE, 4, 0) = 0xb79ef000

mmap2(0xb79f6000, 8192, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 4, 0x6) = 0xb79f6000

close(4)                                = 0

mprotect(0xb79f6000, 4096, PROT_READ)   = 0

open("/usr/lib/apache2/modules/mod_mime.so", O_RDONLY) = 4

read(4, "\177ELF\1\1\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0\3\0\1\0\0\0\300\16"..., 512) = 512

fstat64(4, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=17956, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 16480, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_DENYWRITE, 4, 0) = 0xb79ea000

mmap2(0xb79ed000, 8192, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 4, 0x3) = 0xb79ed000

close(4)                                = 0

open("/usr/lib/apache2/modules/mod_status.so", O_RDONLY) = 4

read(4, "\177ELF\1\1\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0\3\0\1\0\0\0\300\r\0"..., 512) = 512

fstat64(4, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=22240, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 24692, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_DENYWRITE, 4, 0) = 0xb79e3000

mmap2(0xb79e8000, 8192, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 4, 0x4) = 0xb79e8000

close(4)                                = 0

mprotect(0xb79e8000, 4096, PROT_READ)   = 0

open("/usr/lib/apache2/modules/mod_autoindex.so", O_RDONLY) = 4

read(4, "\177ELF\1\1\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0\3\0\1\0\0\0\260\31"..., 512) = 512

fstat64(4, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=34340, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 36960, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_DENYWRITE, 4, 0) = 0xb79d9000

mmap2(0xb79e1000, 8192, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 4, 0x7) = 0xb79e1000

close(4)                                = 0

open("/usr/lib/apache2/modules/mod_asis.so", O_RDONLY) = 4

read(4, "\177ELF\1\1\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0\3\0\1\0\0\0000\10\0"..., 512) = 512

fstat64(4, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=5612, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 8284, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_DENYWRITE, 4, 0) = 0xb79d6000

mmap2(0xb79d7000, 8192, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 4, 0) = 0xb79d7000

close(4)                                = 0

mprotect(0xb79d7000, 4096, PROT_READ)   = 0

open("/usr/lib/apache2/modules/mod_info.so", O_RDONLY) = 4

read(4, "\177ELF\1\1\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0\3\0\1\0\0\0\300\r\0"..., 512) = 512

fstat64(4, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=14076, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 16572, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_DENYWRITE, 4, 0) = 0xb79d1000

mmap2(0xb79d4000, 8192, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 4, 0x2) = 0xb79d4000

close(4)                                = 0

open("/usr/lib/apache2/modules/mod_cgi.so", O_RDONLY) = 4

read(4, "\177ELF\1\1\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0\3\0\1\0\0\0\0\34\0"..., 512) = 512

fstat64(4, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=26148, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 28780, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_DENYWRITE, 4, 0) = 0xb79c9000

mmap2(0xb79cf000, 8192, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 4, 0x5) = 0xb79cf000

close(4)                                = 0

open("/usr/lib/apache2/modules/mod_cgid.so", O_RDONLY) = 4

read(4, "\177ELF\1\1\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0\3\0\1\0\0\0\220\"\0"..., 512) = 512

fstat64(4, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=34340, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 36992, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_DENYWRITE, 4, 0) = 0xb79bf000

mmap2(0xb79c7000, 8192, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 4, 0x7) = 0xb79c7000

close(4)                                = 0

open("/usr/lib/apache2/modules/mod_vhost_alias.so", O_RDONLY) = 4

read(4, "\177ELF\1\1\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0\3\0\1\0\0\0`\t\0\000"..., 512) = 512

fstat64(4, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=9764, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 12396, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_DENYWRITE, 4, 0) = 0xb79bb000

mmap2(0xb79bd000, 8192, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 4, 0x1) = 0xb79bd000

close(4)                                = 0

open("/usr/lib/apache2/modules/mod_negotiation.so", O_RDONLY) = 4

read(4, "\177ELF\1\1\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0\3\0\1\0\0\0\360\26"..., 512) = 512

fstat64(4, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=30244, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 32860, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_DENYWRITE, 4, 0) = 0xb79b2000

mmap2(0xb79b9000, 8192, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 4, 0x6) = 0xb79b9000

close(4)                                = 0

open("/usr/lib/apache2/modules/mod_dir.so", O_RDONLY) = 4

read(4, "\177ELF\1\1\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0\3\0\1\0\0\0\220\t\0"..., 512) = 512

fstat64(4, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=9764, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 12380, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_DENYWRITE, 4, 0) = 0xb79ae000

mmap2(0xb79b0000, 8192, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 4, 0x1) = 0xb79b0000

close(4)                                = 0

open("/usr/lib/apache2/modules/mod_imap.so", O_RDONLY) = 4

read(4, "\177ELF\1\1\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0\3\0\1\0\0\0000\v\0"..., 512) = 512

fstat64(4, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=13860, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 16476, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_DENYWRITE, 4, 0) = 0xb79a9000

mmap2(0xb79ac000, 8192, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 4, 0x2) = 0xb79ac000

close(4)                                = 0

open("/usr/lib/apache2/modules/mod_actions.so", O_RDONLY) = 4

read(4, "\177ELF\1\1\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0\3\0\1\0\0\0 \t\0\000"..., 512) = 512

fstat64(4, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=9764, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 12380, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_DENYWRITE, 4, 0) = 0xb79a5000

mmap2(0xb79a7000, 8192, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 4, 0x1) = 0xb79a7000

close(4)                                = 0

open("/usr/lib/apache2/modules/mod_speling.so", O_RDONLY) = 4

read(4, "\177ELF\1\1\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0\3\0\1\0\0\0@\f\0\000"..., 512) = 512

fstat64(4, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=13892, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 12412, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_DENYWRITE, 4, 0) = 0xb79a1000

mmap2(0xb79a3000, 8192, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 4, 0x2) = 0xb79a3000

close(4)                                = 0

open("/usr/lib/apache2/modules/mod_userdir.so", O_RDONLY) = 4

read(4, "\177ELF\1\1\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0\3\0\1\0\0\0\200\t\0"..., 512) = 512

fstat64(4, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=9764, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 12380, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_DENYWRITE, 4, 0) = 0xb799d000

mmap2(0xb799f000, 8192, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 4, 0x1) = 0xb799f000

close(4)                                = 0

open("/usr/lib/apache2/modules/mod_alias.so", O_RDONLY) = 4

read(4, "\177ELF\1\1\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0\3\0\1\0\0\0@\f\0\000"..., 512) = 512

fstat64(4, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=13860, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 16476, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_DENYWRITE, 4, 0) = 0xb7998000

mmap2(0xb799b000, 8192, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 4, 0x2) = 0xb799b000

close(4)                                = 0

open("/usr/lib/apache2/modules/mod_rewrite.so", O_RDONLY) = 4

read(4, "\177ELF\1\1\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0\3\0\1\0\0\0\260%\0"..., 512) = 512

fstat64(4, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=63012, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 65664, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_DENYWRITE, 4, 0) = 0xb7987000

mmap2(0xb7996000, 8192, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 4, 0xe) = 0xb7996000

close(4)                                = 0

open("/usr/lib/apache2/modules/mod_file_cache.so", O_RDONLY) = 4

read(4, "\177ELF\1\1\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0\3\0\1\0\0\0\200\r\0"..., 512) = 512

fstat64(4, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=9804, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 12476, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_DENYWRITE, 4, 0) = 0xb7983000

mmap2(0xb7985000, 8192, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 4, 0x1) = 0xb7985000

close(4)                                = 0

mprotect(0xb7985000, 4096, PROT_READ)   = 0

open("/usr/lib/apache2/modules/mod_echo.so", O_RDONLY) = 4

read(4, "\177ELF\1\1\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0\3\0\1\0\0\0\360\6\0"..., 512) = 512

fstat64(4, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=5668, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 8284, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_DENYWRITE, 4, 0) = 0xb7980000

mmap2(0xb7981000, 8192, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 4, 0) = 0xb7981000

close(4)                                = 0

open("/usr/lib/apache2/modules/mod_charset_lite.so", O_RDONLY) = 4

read(4, "\177ELF\1\1\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0\3\0\1\0\0\0\0\f\0\000"..., 512) = 512

fstat64(4, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=17956, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 20572, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_DENYWRITE, 4, 0) = 0xb797a000

mmap2(0xb797e000, 8192, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 4, 0x3) = 0xb797e000

close(4)                                = 0

open("/usr/lib/apache2/modules/mod_cache.so", O_RDONLY) = 4

read(4, "\177ELF\1\1\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0\3\0\1\0\0\0\340\27"..., 512) = 512

fstat64(4, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=30500, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 28776, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_DENYWRITE, 4, 0) = 0xb7972000

mmap2(0xb7978000, 8192, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 4, 0x6) = 0xb7978000

close(4)                                = 0

open("/usr/lib/apache2/modules/mod_disk_cache.so", O_RDONLY) = 4

read(4, "\177ELF\1\1\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0\3\0\1\0\0\0\0\17\0"..., 512) = 512

fstat64(4, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=17956, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 20576, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_DENYWRITE, 4, 0) = 0xb796c000

mmap2(0xb7970000, 8192, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 4, 0x3) = 0xb7970000

close(4)                                = 0

open("/usr/lib/apache2/modules/mod_mem_cache.so", O_RDONLY) = 4

read(4, "\177ELF\1\1\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0\3\0\1\0\0\0P\25\0\000"..., 512) = 512

fstat64(4, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=26352, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 28768, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_DENYWRITE, 4, 0) = 0xb7964000

mmap2(0xb796a000, 8192, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 4, 0x5) = 0xb796a000

close(4)                                = 0

open("/usr/lib/apache2/modules/mod_ext_filter.so", O_RDONLY) = 4

read(4, "\177ELF\1\1\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0\3\0\1\0\0\0p\25\0\000"..., 512) = 512

fstat64(4, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=17956, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 20576, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_DENYWRITE, 4, 0) = 0xb795e000

mmap2(0xb7962000, 8192, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 4, 0x3) = 0xb7962000

close(4)                                = 0

open("/usr/lib/apache2/modules/mod_case_filter.so", O_RDONLY) = 4

read(4, "\177ELF\1\1\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0\3\0\1\0\0\0P\10\0\000"..., 512) = 512

fstat64(4, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=5668, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 8284, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_DENYWRITE, 4, 0) = 0xb795b000

mmap2(0xb795c000, 8192, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 4, 0) = 0xb795c000

close(4)                                = 0

open("/usr/lib/apache2/modules/mod_case_filter_in.so", O_RDONLY) = 4

read(4, "\177ELF\1\1\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0\3\0\1\0\0\0\360\7\0"..., 512) = 512

fstat64(4, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=9764, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 8284, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_DENYWRITE, 4, 0) = 0xb7958000

mmap2(0xb7959000, 8192, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 4, 0x1) = 0xb7959000

close(4)                                = 0

open("/usr/lib/apache2/modules/mod_deflate.so", O_RDONLY) = 4

read(4, "\177ELF\1\1\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0\3\0\1\0\0\0P\17\0\000"..., 512) = 512

fstat64(4, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=17956, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 16476, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_DENYWRITE, 4, 0) = 0xb7953000

mmap2(0xb7956000, 8192, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 4, 0x3) = 0xb7956000

close(4)                                = 0

read(3, "export_module   modules/mod_opti"..., 4096) = 4096

open("/usr/lib/apache2/modules/mod_logio.so", O_RDONLY) = 4

read(4, "\177ELF\1\1\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0\3\0\1\0\0\0`\t\0\000"..., 512) = 512

fstat64(4, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=9716, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 12392, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_DENYWRITE, 4, 0) = 0xb794f000

mmap2(0xb7951000, 8192, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 4, 0x1) = 0xb7951000

close(4)                                = 0

mprotect(0xb7951000, 4096, PROT_READ)   = 0

stat64("/etc/apache2/modules.d", {st_mode=S_IFDIR|0755, st_size=216, ...}) = 0

open("/etc/apache2/modules.d", O_RDONLY|O_NONBLOCK|O_LARGEFILE|O_DIRECTORY) = 4

fstat64(4, {st_mode=S_IFDIR|0755, st_size=216, ...}) = 0

fcntl64(4, F_SETFD, FD_CLOEXEC)         = 0

mmap2(NULL, 135168, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0xb792e000

getdents64(4, /* 7 entries */, 131072)  = 256

getdents64(4, /* 0 entries */, 131072)  = 0

munmap(0xb792e000, 135168)              = 0

close(4)                                = 0

stat64("/etc/apache2/modules.d/40_mod_ssl.conf", {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=2980, ...}) = 0

open("/etc/apache2/modules.d/40_mod_ssl.conf", O_RDONLY) = 4

fstat64(4, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=2980, ...}) = 0

read(4, "<IfDefine SSL>\n  <IfModule !mod_"..., 4096) = 2980

read(4, "", 4096)                       = 0

close(4)                                = 0

stat64("/etc/apache2/modules.d/41_mod_ssl.default-vhost.conf", {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=8151, ...}) = 0

open("/etc/apache2/modules.d/41_mod_ssl.default-vhost.conf", O_RDONLY) = 4

fstat64(4, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=8151, ...}) = 0

read(4, "<IfDefine SSL>\n\n  # We now wrap "..., 4096) = 4096

read(4, "e SSL engine.\n#   o FakeBasicAut"..., 4096) = 4055

read(4, "", 4096)                       = 0

close(4)                                = 0

stat64("/etc/apache2/modules.d/45_mod_dav.conf", {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=583, ...}) = 0

open("/etc/apache2/modules.d/45_mod_dav.conf", O_RDONLY) = 4

fstat64(4, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=583, ...}) = 0

read(4, "<IfDefine DAV>\n  <IfModule !mod_"..., 4096) = 583

read(4, "", 4096)                       = 0

close(4)                                = 0

stat64("/etc/apache2/modules.d/70_mod_php5.conf", {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=494, ...}) = 0

open("/etc/apache2/modules.d/70_mod_php5.conf", O_RDONLY) = 4

fstat64(4, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=494, ...}) = 0

brk(0x800ec000)                         = 0x800ec000

read(4, "<IfDefine PHP5>\n\n\t# Load the mod"..., 4096) = 494

read(4, "", 4096)                       = 0

close(4)                                = 0

stat64("/etc/apache2/commonapache2.conf", {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=33077, ...}) = 0

open("/etc/apache2/commonapache2.conf", O_RDONLY) = 4

fstat64(4, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=33077, ...}) = 0

read(4, "### /etc/apache2/conf/commonapac"..., 4096) = 4096

read(4, "ts, \"text/plain\" is\n### a good v"..., 4096) = 4096

brk(0x8010f000)                         = 0x8010f000

read(4, "rectories contain server scripts"..., 4096) = 4096

read(4, "sn\'t exist, the server will then"..., 4096) = 4096

read(4, "  # Commonly used filename exten"..., 4096) = 4096

read(4, "\n### default HTTP_<error>.html.v"..., 4096) = 4096

read(4, ",allow\n          Deny from all\n "..., 4096) = 4096

brk(0x80131000)                         = 0x80131000

read(4, "tory /server/perl>\n#    AllowOve"..., 4096) = 4096

read(4, "f Request_URI ^/manual/fr/ prefe"..., 4096) = 309

read(4, "", 4096)                       = 0

close(4)                                = 0

read(3, "d  20\nMaxRequestsPerChild  0\n</I"..., 4096) = 1377

read(3, "", 4096)                       = 0

close(3)                                = 0

brk(0x80152000)                         = 0x80152000

stat64("/usr/sbin/suexec2", {st_mode=S_IFREG|S_ISUID|0710, st_size=14168, ...}) = 0

stat64("/server/remixserver1/public", {st_mode=S_IFDIR|0775, st_size=1712, ...}) = 0

socket(PF_FILE, SOCK_STREAM, 0)         = 3

fcntl64(3, F_GETFL)                     = 0x2 (flags O_RDWR)

fcntl64(3, F_SETFL, O_RDWR|O_NONBLOCK)  = 0

connect(3, {sa_family=AF_FILE, path="/var/run/nscd/socket"}, 110) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

close(3)                                = 0

socket(PF_FILE, SOCK_STREAM, 0)         = 3

fcntl64(3, F_GETFL)                     = 0x2 (flags O_RDWR)

fcntl64(3, F_SETFL, O_RDWR|O_NONBLOCK)  = 0

connect(3, {sa_family=AF_FILE, path="/var/run/nscd/socket"}, 110) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

close(3)                                = 0

open("/etc/nsswitch.conf", O_RDONLY)    = 3

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=503, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 131072, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0xb792f000

read(3, "# /etc/nsswitch.conf:\n# $Header:"..., 131072) = 503

read(3, "", 131072)                     = 0

close(3)                                = 0

munmap(0xb792f000, 131072)              = 0

open("/etc/ld.so.cache", O_RDONLY)      = 3

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=47959, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 47959, PROT_READ, MAP_PRIVATE, 3, 0) = 0xb7943000

close(3)                                = 0

open("/lib/libnss_compat.so.2", O_RDONLY) = 3

read(3, "\177ELF\1\1\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0\3\0\1\0\0\0\20\21\0"..., 512) = 512

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=30800, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 33232, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0) = 0xb793a000

mmap2(0xb7941000, 8192, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0x6) = 0xb7941000

close(3)                                = 0

mprotect(0xb7941000, 4096, PROT_READ)   = 0

munmap(0xb7943000, 47959)               = 0

open("/etc/ld.so.cache", O_RDONLY)      = 3

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=47959, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 47959, PROT_READ, MAP_PRIVATE, 3, 0) = 0xb7943000

close(3)                                = 0

open("/lib/libnss_nis.so.2", O_RDONLY)  = 3

read(3, "\177ELF\1\1\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0\3\0\1\0\0\0\300\34"..., 512) = 512

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=39436, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 37224, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0) = 0xb7930000

mmap2(0xb7938000, 8192, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0x8) = 0xb7938000

close(3)                                = 0

open("/lib/libnss_files.so.2", O_RDONLY) = 3

read(3, "\177ELF\1\1\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0\3\0\1\0\0\0\300\33"..., 512) = 512

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=35180, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 37352, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0) = 0xb7926000

mmap2(0xb792e000, 8192, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0x7) = 0xb792e000

close(3)                                = 0

mprotect(0xb792e000, 4096, PROT_READ)   = 0

mprotect(0xb7938000, 4096, PROT_READ)   = 0

munmap(0xb7943000, 47959)               = 0

open("/etc/passwd", O_RDONLY)           = 3

fcntl64(3, F_GETFD)                     = 0

fcntl64(3, F_SETFD, FD_CLOEXEC)         = 0

_llseek(3, 0, [0], SEEK_CUR)            = 0

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=2644, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 2644, PROT_READ, MAP_SHARED, 3, 0) = 0xb794e000

_llseek(3, 2644, [2644], SEEK_SET)      = 0

munmap(0xb794e000, 2644)                = 0

close(3)                                = 0

socket(PF_FILE, SOCK_STREAM, 0)         = 3

fcntl64(3, F_GETFL)                     = 0x2 (flags O_RDWR)

fcntl64(3, F_SETFL, O_RDWR|O_NONBLOCK)  = 0

connect(3, {sa_family=AF_FILE, path="/var/run/nscd/socket"}, 110) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

close(3)                                = 0

socket(PF_FILE, SOCK_STREAM, 0)         = 3

fcntl64(3, F_GETFL)                     = 0x2 (flags O_RDWR)

fcntl64(3, F_SETFL, O_RDWR|O_NONBLOCK)  = 0

connect(3, {sa_family=AF_FILE, path="/var/run/nscd/socket"}, 110) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

close(3)                                = 0

open("/etc/group", O_RDONLY)            = 3

fcntl64(3, F_GETFD)                     = 0

fcntl64(3, F_SETFD, FD_CLOEXEC)         = 0

_llseek(3, 0, [0], SEEK_CUR)            = 0

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=781, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 781, PROT_READ, MAP_SHARED, 3, 0) = 0xb794e000

_llseek(3, 781, [781], SEEK_SET)        = 0

munmap(0xb794e000, 781)                 = 0

close(3)                                = 0

socket(PF_INET6, SOCK_STREAM, IPPROTO_IP) = -1 EAFNOSUPPORT (Address family not supported by protocol)

socket(PF_INET, SOCK_STREAM, IPPROTO_IP) = 3

brk(0x80173000)                         = 0x80173000

brk(0x80195000)                         = 0x80195000

setsockopt(3, SOL_SOCKET, SO_REUSEADDR, [1], 4) = 0

setsockopt(3, SOL_SOCKET, SO_KEEPALIVE, [1], 4) = 0

setsockopt(3, SOL_TCP, TCP_NODELAY, [1], 4) = 0

bind(3, {sa_family=AF_INET, sin_port=htons(80), sin_addr=inet_addr("0.0.0.0")}, 16) = 0

listen(3, 511)                          = 0

pipe([4, 5])                            = 0

fcntl64(4, F_GETFL)                     = 0 (flags O_RDONLY)

fcntl64(4, F_SETFL, O_RDONLY|O_NONBLOCK) = 0

open("/server/logs/error_log", O_WRONLY|O_APPEND|O_CREAT|O_LARGEFILE, 0666) = 6

dup2(6, 2)                              = 2

open("/server/logs/access_log", O_WRONLY|O_APPEND|O_CREAT|O_LARGEFILE, 0666) = 7

open("/usr/lib/apache2/conf/magic", O_RDONLY) = 8

read(8, "# Magic data for mod_mime_magic "..., 4096) = 4096

read(8, "o figure out what\'s inside.\n\n# s"..., 4096) = 4096

read(8, "FGF95a\t\timage/unknown\n#\n# GRR 95"..., 4096) = 4096

read(8, " The contributor claims:\n#   I c"..., 4096) = 670

read(8, "", 4096)                       = 0

close( :Cool:                                 = 0

uname({sys="Linux", node="RemixServer1", ...}) = 0

gettimeofday({1146963898, 254282}, NULL) = 0

getpid()                                = 4640

open("/etc/resolv.conf", O_RDONLY)      = 8

fstat64(8, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=72, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 131072, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0xb7906000

read(8, "nameserver 192.168.99.199\nsearch"..., 131072) = 72

read(8, "", 131072)                     = 0

close( :Cool:                                 = 0

munmap(0xb7906000, 131072)              = 0

socket(PF_FILE, SOCK_STREAM, 0)         = 8

fcntl64(8, F_GETFL)                     = 0x2 (flags O_RDWR)

fcntl64(8, F_SETFL, O_RDWR|O_NONBLOCK)  = 0

connect(8, {sa_family=AF_FILE, path="/var/run/nscd/socket"}, 110) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

close( :Cool:                                 = 0

socket(PF_FILE, SOCK_STREAM, 0)         = 8

fcntl64(8, F_GETFL)                     = 0x2 (flags O_RDWR)

fcntl64(8, F_SETFL, O_RDWR|O_NONBLOCK)  = 0

connect(8, {sa_family=AF_FILE, path="/var/run/nscd/socket"}, 110) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

close( :Cool:                                 = 0

open("/etc/host.conf", O_RDONLY)        = 8

fstat64(8, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=1302, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 131072, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0xb7906000

read(8, "# /etc/host.conf:\n# $Header: /va"..., 131072) = 1302

read(8, "", 131072)                     = 0

close( :Cool:                                 = 0

munmap(0xb7906000, 131072)              = 0

open("/etc/hosts", O_RDONLY)            = 8

fcntl64(8, F_GETFD)                     = 0

fcntl64(8, F_SETFD, FD_CLOEXEC)         = 0

fstat64(8, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=929, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 131072, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0xb7906000

read(8, "# /etc/hosts:  This file describ"..., 131072) = 929

close( :Cool:                                 = 0

munmap(0xb7906000, 131072)              = 0

gettimeofday({1146963898, 257412}, NULL) = 0

open("/etc/localtime", O_RDONLY)        = 8

fstat64(8, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=130, ...}) = 0

fstat64(8, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=130, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 131072, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0xb7906000

read(8, "TZif\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\5\0\0\0\5\0"..., 131072) = 130

close( :Cool:                                 = 0

munmap(0xb7906000, 131072)              = 0

write(6, "[Sat May 06 15:04:58 2006] [info"..., 77) = 77

gettimeofday({1146963898, 258311}, NULL) = 0

select(0, NULL, NULL, NULL, {0, 741689}) = 0 (Timeout)

open("/usr/lib/apache2/conf/mime.types", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

gettimeofday({1146963898, 999754}, NULL) = 0

write(6, "[Sat May 06 15:04:58 2006] [erro"..., 137) = 137

write(2, "Configuration Failed\n", 21)  = 21

close(7)                                = 0

close(6)                                = 0

close(5)                                = 0

close(4)                                = 0

munmap(0xb794f000, 12392)               = 0

munmap(0xb7953000, 16476)               = 0

munmap(0xb7958000, 8284)                = 0

munmap(0xb795b000, 8284)                = 0

munmap(0xb795e000, 20576)               = 0

munmap(0xb7964000, 28768)               = 0

munmap(0xb796c000, 20576)               = 0

munmap(0xb7972000, 28776)               = 0

munmap(0xb797a000, 20572)               = 0

munmap(0xb7980000, 8284)                = 0

munmap(0xb7983000, 12476)               = 0

munmap(0xb7987000, 65664)               = 0

munmap(0xb7998000, 16476)               = 0

munmap(0xb799d000, 12380)               = 0

munmap(0xb79a1000, 12412)               = 0

munmap(0xb79a5000, 12380)               = 0

munmap(0xb79a9000, 16476)               = 0

munmap(0xb79ae000, 12380)               = 0

munmap(0xb79b2000, 32860)               = 0

munmap(0xb79bb000, 12396)               = 0

munmap(0xb79bf000, 36992)               = 0

munmap(0xb79c9000, 28780)               = 0

munmap(0xb79d1000, 16572)               = 0

munmap(0xb79d6000, 8284)                = 0

munmap(0xb79d9000, 36960)               = 0

munmap(0xb79e3000, 24692)               = 0

munmap(0xb79ea000, 16480)               = 0

munmap(0xb79ef000, 32860)               = 0

munmap(0xb79f8000, 36956)               = 0

munmap(0xb7a02000, 12380)               = 0

munmap(0xb7a06000, 45164)               = 0

munmap(0xb7a12000, 12380)               = 0

munmap(0xb7a16000, 12428)               = 0

munmap(0xb7a1a000, 12380)               = 0

munmap(0xb7a1e000, 16480)               = 0

munmap(0xb7a23000, 12380)               = 0

munmap(0xb7a27000, 12380)               = 0

munmap(0xb7a2b000, 29276)               = 0

munmap(0xb7a33000, 12380)               = 0

munmap(0xb7a37000, 29024)               = 0

munmap(0xb7a3f000, 45160)               = 0

munmap(0xb7a4b000, 32948)               = 0

munmap(0xb7a54000, 12380)               = 0

munmap(0xb7f2c000, 12380)               = 0

munmap(0xb7f30000, 12380)               = 0

munmap(0xb7f34000, 12384)               = 0

close(3)                                = 0

exit_group(1)                           = ?

----------

## Janne Pikkarainen

This part in the strace output is very interesting: 

```
write(6, "[Sat May 06 15:04:58 2006] [erro"..., 137) = 137 

write(2, "Configuration Failed\n", 21) = 21
```

Please re-run strace with -s 256 switch, so the error message above won't get truncated.

----------

## remix

it's kinda long, so here it goes...

[edit]

ok it's too long to post, or something, idk it just cuts off, so heres a link

http://www.remixtechnology.com/straceApache

[/edit]

----------

